# Do you lube your Chute??



## guest

We had some good heavy wet snow this last storm.. my tractor did great.. but the chute clogged up on me a few times... nothing a broom handle could not fix but i was wondering... does anyone put anything in their Chute? WD-40 or wax ect??


its only clogged up on me about 5 times total and usually when i am doing too much snow and its wet..


I have Mo-Deck and use it on my deck - it works great - and have considered spraying that on.. but did not know if that would damage the paint or hurt anything in the chute
(drip down to the 2 stage impeller thingie) 

does anyone wax their Chute? or lubricate it?


----------



## LPBOLENS

I use a product sold in bicycle shops called "White Lightning". It is a liquid that looks like thin skim milk, but it dries on sitting. I wipe it on using a small cotton rag. The original application is for chain lube, especially on mountain bikes. It does not wash off easily, so I only have to do this once or twice in a season, although your usage may vary depending on the number of times that you use the equipment.:riding: :riding:


----------



## bontai Joe

Most folks I know use Pam cooking oil or WD-40, or Silicone spray.


----------



## guest2

I used either WD40 or silicone on my single stage bolens. The 2 stage on the craftsman very rarely clogs.


----------



## Argee

*Do you lube your Chute?? *

:lmao: That's kind of a personal question:lmao: 

I have never lubed my blower chute as it is plastic and has never plugged...I lubricate the pivot area of the top chute with white grease but not the discharge area. I have waxed it at the beginning of a season...would that be considered lubing??


----------



## psrumors

mine or hers?


----------



## kubotachick

back in the day i remember the chutes being lubed with bacon grease...(one of the friends of the family was talking about it one day)...and ther was a giant fallback....it attracted all kinds of wild animals to his shed...after that he decided pam cooking oil would be better. Have you checked for any missing pins, that happened all the time with our blower at the shop.


----------



## ducati996

SJ,

If I recall yours is plastic correct? I have found since I got my machine the plastic basically never clogs on me. My older Cub was metal, and you could take a mallet to it and nothing would happen ( I wouldnt dare do that with the new Cub  but the surface is more slippery with the plastic chutes...
Just make sure all your augers are spinning and that no shear bolts have broken....I guess clogging can happen if its a real rainy wet heavy snow, but so far for me it hasnt...
I wouldnt put to strong a solvent on the plastic pieces

Ducati


----------



## wheely_boy

I have a tatoo on my chute that says "EXIT ONLY" therefore it needs no lube.


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by kubotachick _
> *back in the day i remember the chutes being lubed with bacon grease .it attracted all kinds of wild animals to his shed... *



I was thinking that would smell delicious :furious: 


duc: its metal good thing too.. ive shot some big rocks out from time to time.. it dented but didnt break

agree: catchy title huh?? 

once i clear out the chute the snow shoots out ok.. so i assumed its not a shear pin 
actually i am assuming there is only 1 auger blade in the 2nd stage thing.. is there more than one? 

i should look but every time i think of it.. im in a snow storm


----------



## Argee

Your auger gearbox is in the middle and drives an auger on each side of it...If a shearpin is broken you can tell by driving it into a bank...when you back out it should be rounded out where the blower was...if only one side is rounded out then you have a busted shearpin.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by wheely_boy _
> *I have a tatoo on my chute that says "EXIT ONLY" therefore it needs no lube. *



LOL ROTF ...I have to ask you this question, who would be close enough to be reading that tatoo on your chute and why? :furious: :furious: 

Ducati


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *.I have to ask you this question, who would be close enough to be reading that tatoo on your chute and why?
> 
> Ducati *


Funny duc.... i guess it wouldnt have been much fun for the tattoo guy either...


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *Funny duc.... i guess it wouldnt have been much fun for the tattoo guy either... *



It's funny. We were talking about it at work the other day. Saw this REAL nice looking lady with a Tat on her chest, and from what we could see, it went much father then you could see in public. Well we had said it would be AWSOME to be that guy that did THAT. Then I rememberd that for every one woman like that thet comes in, you would have to do a few hundred big ol harry guys, so that shot THAT idea out the window.



BTW back on topic...

Mine has never clogged, so I have never used anything. Its plastic, and I have chopped up, and shot things out it that you would not belive, and have never cracked it. They are REAL tough.


----------



## ducati996

I forgot about the belt and after reading Keweenaw4310 post
above, I'm thinking its slipping. It should be tight and there should be an adjustment feature to ensure its tight...

My older Cub 125 used a belt, when its was as tight as possible never a clogging issue. When it losened up, clogging would occur

Good luck.....bye the way did you get a good snow fall recently
from this last storm (thursday)


Duc


----------



## catmando

*Plugging Chute*

I have to agree that the snow will basically provide the necessary lubrication. I think that you should slow down a little to not feed quite so much snow. The snow blower is basically a fan. It needs to move a lot of air to carry the snow. If the snow is heavy and wet then there will have to be moving more air to carry it. 

Think about it. The heavier an object is the faster it will fall. If you want it to stop falling you will have to provide an updraft greater than its falling velocity. The more air that a blower is moving the faster the air moves. It is the air velocity that moves the snow. Also if the snow blower is moving too fast it will block the intake side of the fan. Then the fan won't suck the snow in very well. Also it will be starved for air.

:dazed:


----------



## guest

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *bye the way did you get a good snow fall recently
> from this last storm (thursday)
> 
> 
> Duc *


oh yeah we got clobbered.. 18" of good wet heavy snow... 


the last 2 storms it has clogged 4 times... good point about the belt slipping.. i am starting to think, its not the belt.. but it may be due to my throttle... 

during the cold weather prior to last storm, It froze up and broke.. come to find out, the throttle housing on the dash (plastic casing below the throttle levers) was full of water and froze solid.. The dealer greased the hell out of it.. to keep water out.. but since then the throttle tends to lower its idle a little (so it does not stay Wide open) im guessing that may be my problem... not a belt slipping but sort of the same concept as the slipping belt (not full power) 



i think i just need to tighten the throttle a little or knowing me.. Ill just keep manually raising it to WOT.. till spring..


thanks guys..
goling out to blow the back yard trails...


----------

